# Removing the wood grain backing from dash



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the removal tips, the dash is out. The backing plate for the wood grain is really stuck on the dash tight. The backing plates on the console kind of popped off. Any suggestions for removing the wood grain backing on the dash? I am afraid acetone might melt the plastic dash. Thanks.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

can you try using a hair dryer to release the wood grain ?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Heat was in fact the answer. I had a cheap heat gun I had picked up at harbor freight and the veneer came off first, but then more heat got the backing to loosen up.


----------

